# Finding a job in GDL?



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone my name is Josh. My wife is from Guadalajara, MX, I'm from Canton, Ohio. I've been to GDL, loved it, would move there if I could get a decent job there. My wife has explained to me that since I don't speak spanish and don't have a degree there is no chance we would survive there.

I did find a job on a website for GDL that did not require a degree but apparently I'm not what they are looking for. I was in the US Air Force, I've worked several other jobs (restaurant, grocery store, door to door sales) but none have paid as much as when I was in the military. 

Does anyone know a place to go to find jobs in GDL, or what could someone without a degree do in GDL that makes decent money? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You have to have something really special to offer to get anyone to hire you. Does being married to someone from Mexico give you the legal right to work there? I think Mexican salaries are quite low, even for professional jobs.


----------



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

synthia said:


> You have to have something really special to offer to get anyone to hire you. Does being married to someone from Mexico give you the legal right to work there? I think Mexican salaries are quite low, even for professional jobs.


That's what my wife has been telling me. Basically unless you have a degree, you won't make any money. Kind of like in the state of Ohio right now and probably in most places in the U.S. Her brother is rich and holds a high political position, and her step-dad is also rich, prior Mexican military, and political figure. They can't really even do anything for me unless I had something for them to work with.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

with your last post you have answered your own question-nothing to offer even to your influential relatives.i know mexicans with degrees that work as waiters-1 doctor,1lawyer.another friend who has a degree in marketing from a respected uni in guad and is totally bi-lingual, just went to canada to work on a production line for just under 17/hr because it's more money than he could make here .
you can't even speak spanish? forgetaboutit!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pedro is right; you don't even stand a chance of getting the required government permission on an FM3 Visa to work in Mexico. Just getting the visa will require that you show proof of foreign income to support yourself in Mexico.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

You can probably teach English at a school but make $600 to 800 if you are lucky monthly. You´ll live pretty humbly. The work visa won´t be hard with a letter from the employer and a bona fide need. Remember, there are college educated Mexicans who are bilingual who wait 6 months to find a job and then only earn 600 to 800 monthly, I´ve seen it.


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

It's funny how mexican people go to your country to get a better life and u want to come to live here... Maybe you visited Guadalajara as a vacation trip... which is different living there...
Never been in Gdl but anywhere here in Mexico is the same thing, not enough jobs, bad paid, and bad security.
Do not understand why u want to come to live here...


----------



## lozygo (May 23, 2008)

*There are gains for all our losses.*

There are gains for all our losses. There are balms for all our pain: But when youth, the dream, departs It takes something from our hearts, And it never comes again. We are stronger, and are better, Under manhood's sterner reign: Still we feel that something sweet Followed youth, with flying feet, And will never come again. Something beautiful is vanished, And we sigh for it in vain; We behold it everywhere, On the earth, and in the air, But it never comes again!


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

what if it never left until death doth it part?


----------



## MamaCalidad (Jul 2, 2008)

You might look into moving to the border. You could work in the US, but y'all could live in Mexico. It's not the same, but it's feasible and would put you closer to "home" than Ohio.


----------



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

I basically gave up on wanting to move to GDL. It truly is a beautiful city. I would love to live there, but if I can't speak Spanish, and even if I could I don't have a degree, I don't know how we could survive. I have however moved on to searching for jobs in Canada. I'm actively sending out my resume to many companies.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why Canada? Your best bet is to look for work where you are, or elsewhere in the USA by internet search. If you have no skills or education, you will have to accept unskilled labor and work toward improving your skills through OJT and/or additional education. We hope that your wife is in the USA legally and that her status is not an issue. It is understandable that she might want to go home to Guadalajara but it seems she recognizes the reality of the employment difficulties for you in Mexico. Best of luck.


----------



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why Canada? Your best bet is to look for work where you are, or elsewhere in the USA by internet search. If you have no skills or education, you will have to accept unskilled labor and work toward improving your skills through OJT and/or additional education. We hope that your wife is in the USA legally and that her status is not an issue. It is understandable that she might want to go home to Guadalajara but it seems she recognizes the reality of the employment difficulties for you in Mexico. Best of luck.


My wife is here legally. We have our last appointment for her permanent residency in August. We both are in the mood to try something different, go somewhere new. I've been searching Toronto, Canada and am amazed by how big the city is, how half the population are immigrants, and how low the crime rate is. The US economy is horrible, and Canada seems like a very nice place to live.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are correct in your assessment of Toronto and Canada, in general. As retirees, our only objection is the weather and the expense. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

toronto is very expensive and the job market ain't so great. right now alberta ,british columbia and saskatchewan are desperate for all kinds of workers. although smaller than toronto,edmonton,alberta is a city of diverse ethnicities as well.
i just helped 200 mexicans from chapala secure jobs in alberta under the canadian federal gov't 2 year work visa programme. check with the canadian consulate nearest you and then start searching the want adds in those 3 provinces. it is anticipated that over the next 5 years that alberta will be short 40,000 workers. some mega projects are on hold right now because there just ain't enough workers.
edmonton has a heritage festival in mid summer where your wife will meet plenty of other mexicans.
emmigrating to canada[with no skill and no money] is not as easy[if not impossible] as getting the temporary 2 year work visas.
you have not done enough research and rvgringos advice to stay in the usa is probably correct.


----------



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

pedro said:


> toronto is very expensive and the job market ain't so great. right now alberta ,british columbia and saskatchewan are desperate for all kinds of workers. although smaller than toronto,edmonton,alberta is a city of diverse ethnicities as well.
> i just helped 200 mexicans from chapala secure jobs in alberta under the canadian federal gov't 2 year work visa programme. check with the canadian consulate nearest you and then start searching the want adds in those 3 provinces. it is anticipated that over the next 5 years that alberta will be short 40,000 workers. some mega projects are on hold right now because there just ain't enough workers.
> edmonton has a heritage festival in mid summer where your wife will meet plenty of other mexicans.
> emmigrating to canada[with no skill and no money] is not as easy[if not impossible] as getting the temporary 2 year work visas.
> you have not done enough research and rvgringos advice to stay in the usa is probably correct.


I'm gonna be contacting my local Canadian Immigration office today to find out what all I need to do to get this started. I already have some companies that are willing to work with me on this but I gotta get it going.


----------

